

Gondor - effortless production Django hosting - brisal
http://gondor.io/

======
unoti
Things that may be interesting bullet points:

* How load balancing is handled. Load balancing isn't just for ultra high volume sites that need multiple machines. The main use case I have for load balancing has to do with reliability, particularly when it's time to do OS patches. Most of my projects are games that have people from around the world hammering on them. It's become impossible to find a good time of day to bring things down for a couple of minutes while I reboot after an OS patch or upgrade how much memory a machine has.

* Server configuration. Automatically handling the webserver configuration is a great value to the customers. But it's helpful to know if it's deployed in a multi-threaded way like Apache MPM-Worker vs MPM-Prefork.

* Database replication, and/or automated data backup. How it works, and how you can restore.

I'm currently using Rackspace for all my stuff, and liking it. But I'm not
really looking forward to getting into HA-Proxy, and figuring out how to get
the keep-alives and so on configured properly. Perhaps I should have just used
amazon, with their dizzying array of loadbalancing and database options. The
thing that has kept me away, though, is the complexity involved in learning
all of their product offerings and my complete inability to understand how
much it'll cost. (It's like it'll be easy to figure out how much it'll cost
after you've been live for a while. With Rackspace, on the other hand, it was
comparatively straightforward.) I think there's a sweet spot opportunity
available for hosting that is simultaneously easy to understand, load
balanced, and backed up/replicated.

------
mathgladiator
This inspired me to write cmdfu today:

<https://github.com/mathgladiator/cmdfu>

[http://blog.mathgladiator.com/2011/01/cmdfu-roll-your-own-
he...](http://blog.mathgladiator.com/2011/01/cmdfu-roll-your-own-heroku-
like.html)

------
mikl
“Hello from Gondor” seems a bit out of style – perhaps “Greetings” or
“Welcome” would fit better :)

------
akavlie
Cool, another painless deploy service.

Anyone know what the pricing may be on this?

~~~
jtauber
We're still working that out. Our existing clients are generally production
sites requiring a dedicated stack. It will take longer to work out what our
pricing on the lower-end will be.

~~~
sueders100
This is at least the third Django specific hosting provider I've seen
recently. All of them are also happen to be in private beta. Do you guys do
guys offer anything different from Djangy, at this point?

~~~
bigfudge
What is the third? I've only seen Djangy... or do you mean GAE and django-
nonrel?

~~~
shimon
Check us out at <http://djangozoom.com> . :)

------
michaelty
One does not simply walk into...

~~~
jtauber
...Mordor?

Fortunately, this ain't Mordor.

~~~
orenmazor
this exchange should probably be part of their marketing to nerds.

------
orenmazor
not going to lie. I'm going to use this service based on name alone.

